# One twin lagging behind at 6 week scan & low HR



## PinkPeony

Hi everybody :wave:

I'm pregnant after IVF and yesterday was my first scan at 6weeks, 5 days. I was beyond thrilled when we were able to see 2 sacs with 2 flickering heart beats. When we met after with the doctor, he told us that twin A was measuring a few days behind and had a low heart rate. He said he doesn't expect Twin A to make it, but that the other one looks great.

So at 6weeks+5, Twin A was measuring at 6weeks+1, HR - 90bpm
Twin B was 6 weeks+2, HR - 112 bpm

Does anyone have any experience with this? Would love to hear some good outcomes. :flower:


----------



## amjon

I had a singleton pregnancy with a hr of around 100 measuring 6 weeks that didn't make it. And apparently died almost immediately after those US,


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you for sharing your experience. Sorry it didn't turn out better for you. :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I had a friend whos LO had a heart rate of like 85 at 6 weeks... shes now 24 weeks... hang in there!


----------



## Stinas

IMO, the fact that you saw HB's is great! My last twin preg at that point we only saw flickers and then next visit was not so great. 
This time around at 6w5d they were measuring a 2&3 days behind, but had HR's of 115 and 120. She said due to it being a FET, its normal for them to measure behind a bit.

Do not stress about one being a bit behind. I know its easier said than done, but stress does a lot to the body and our babies. Think positive! It will help.


----------



## PinkPeony

xforuiholdonx - That's very reassuring. Thank you.

Stinas - Thanks for your response!.. Also reassuring. I thought the same thing when I saw those little flickers. At the time I thought just seeing a heartbeat meant everything was good. Then when I met the doctor after he was pretty grave about the whole thing. As you know, it's so tough after IVF. You just want everything to be normal and to go smoothly for a change. I'm really hoping little "A" is just a bit slow to catch on. 

Congrats on your twins btw!


----------



## cherrylips100

Just wanted to wish you good luck


----------



## Stinas

IVF is a tough road alone, but you just have to have strength. I always thought once you get your BFP, thats it....all fun from there...yeah, I wish. lol
When is your next scan? Im pretty sure at 6w thats when the heart starts beating, so maybe baby A is just started beating and is a bit lazy. I hope he/she catches up!


----------



## PinkPeony

Ugh exactly. I can't wait to get to a point where I don't have to worry so much. My next scan is on Tues. i'll be sure to update. Fx he's just a slow one.


----------



## Stinas

I know!!! Mine is tom and im still terrified! 
Best of luck on tue! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

:hugs: good luck tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!


----------



## PinkPeony

I thought I should update this thread in case anyone reads this in the same situation and could use some hope.

I had a scan today at 9 weeks, 5 days. Everything is just fine now. The smaller twin caught up and the doctor said that since s/he made it this far along there's a good 95% chance now that I'll deliver twins. I can finally get excited. This was my 3rd scan. The last one at 7 weeks still didn't look so great and the smaller twin was a full week behind with a slowish heart rate still. Looks like the little guy caught up. :cloud9:

How are you getting on Stinas?


----------



## Stinas

Oh thats wonderful news!!! Yay!!! 
My Baby A(one on top) was always measuring a couple days behind, but he caught up(im convinced baby A is a boy lol)
Im doing great! Both babies are measuring right on track....I go for my 12w scan on exactly 12w next friday! I stop estrogen tablets thursday and stop PIO friday. Super excited about that. Finally at the OB. 

When do you graduate to the OB?


----------



## calm

PinkPeony, so lovely to read that, so excited for you!!! XXXX


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you Calm!! :kiss: xo

Stinas - i'm really happy to hear everything has turned out great for you too!! I have the exact same feeling - I'm convinced my little one is a boy! I'm also getting to go off my prometrium in a couple days which is awesome, and I was released by the fertility clinic today. I was so nervous going in today, the last thing I expected was for them to say the twins are fine and I am done with the fertility clinic and drugs. Wow. 
I have an appointment with my GP next week and he's going to refer me to an Ob then.


----------



## Stinas

Yay! Super exciting! 
Its a different world at the OB. I have been with my re for over a year now, so its tough leaving. I go one more time next week for my last bloods. She wanted to watch me as I lowered my doses. 
We are all grown up now lol


----------



## PinkPeony

It's true. It's going to be a totally different scene at the ob for me too. Basically going from private healthcare to public. I'll be waiting ages to see a doctor, then it's in and out. No more vases of fresh orchid stems in the waiting room lol! At least it's free though! :thumbup:


----------



## amjon

That's great!


----------



## Stinas

Pink - Yes.....at this point...free is great lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulation. I am so happy that they both are doing well :)


----------

